# Bessacarr E495 - should we buy one



## 98316

Hi, we have been offered a trade in for our Swift Sundance 630L 2003 model which is a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. In return we are being offered a Bessacarr E495 which we believe is also a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. However it's not available to view till next week, it is an ex-demo model so am trying to do some research first but need help with the following:-

What is the difference between the 400,600 and 700 range, is 700 a deluxe top of the range van or is it something totally different. 

Does anyone know where I can view pictures of 2006 version of the E495 as can't find any on Bessacarrs website or anywhere else on the web. 

Does anyone already own one of these and if so what do you think are the postives or negatives (if there are any) of this model?

We want to try and buy a top of the range motorhome so would this class as one? What brand is classed as the best?

If anyone can think of anything else we should know about it then please tell me. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## 96105

hi travelbug have you tryed swift site>>>>HERE<<<<

RAY


----------



## 98316

Hi, yes had been to swifts site and got the specs but unfortunatley they don't appear to have any photos of the vehicle.  I even downloaded the brochure but again no photos of this model. Will keep trying to find some on the net somewhere


----------



## trevorf

Hi Travelbug

The 400 range is as the numbers auggest at the "value" end of Bessacarrs range. They are built on a basic van chassis with bonded together bodywork.

The 600 & 700 ranges are built on a double floor "alko" chassis have thicker insulation and I believe most have one piece moulded roofs so are less prone to leaks.

Trevor


----------



## 96105

trevorf said:


> Hi Travelbug
> 
> The 400 range is as the numbers auggest at the "value" end of Bessacarrs range. They are built on a basic van chassis with bonded together bodywork.
> 
> The 600 & 700 ranges are built on a double floor "alko" chassis have thicker insulation and I believe most have one piece moulded roofs so are less prone to leaks.
> 
> Trevor


hi trevor found this does this help>>>COPLANDS<<<<

RAY


----------



## 96105

HI  AND

 BESSY

Yes the answer to question 8)

ray
__________________________________________________


----------



## 98316

thanks the pictures really help. Am now trying to compare different l-shaped lounge models to see which ones come out best, needs to be 6 berth. Still interested in any reviews or opinions on the E495 as we know new motorhomes are quite hard comeby or so we believe.


----------



## 96105

TravelBug said:


> thanks the pictures really help. Am now trying to compare different l-shaped lounge models to see which ones come out best, needs to be 6 berth. Still interested in any views on the E495 as we know new motorhomes are quite hard comeby or so we believe.


hi hope you find whot you are looking for  internal 495

ray  keep mhf posted


----------



## 98585

The 495 is a great van, it has got the best family layout with the u lounge at the back and a dinette, later models have six seatbelted positions. The build quality is excellent, much better that many dearer continental models. This is a big van, that can sleep six as long as they all dont bring any luggage! Its not that the user payload is that bad it is just that much of the storage is behind the rear wheels.

The vehicle is on an extended chassis with a massive overhang which can cause a few problems if you load the ONLY external locker which is reached thru a tiny door in the very rear. If you overload this you can have handling problems


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift*

Hi

A Bessacarr 400 series is virtually the same as a Swift Sundance.

A Besscarr 700 is effectively a Swift Kontiki (^00 series.)

Looking at Bessacarr, the difference between the 400 and the 700.....a lot of cosmetics, but, maybe crucially, the 700 has the double floor space housing fresh water and water pipes. This assists in the 700 series (and the Kontiki) obtaining "GRADE 3" insulation status. Might be important if like us, you are at -5 and so on over night.

Cosmetically, the 2006 models.....

400 series - no microwave, no awning, no reverse camera and so on. Standard on the 700 series.

If you look at the Swift website and click on motorhomes, then KOntiki Vogue, that is the 600 series, like ours.

Hope this is some help.

Personally, for my requirements, the double floor is essential. This was a MAJOR factor when choosing a van.

Ciao

Russell


----------



## 98316

Can I assume that a double floor also means more storage underneath? We need to have a U shaped lounge in the back.


----------



## Fego

TravelBug said:


> Hi, we have been offered a trade in for our Swift Sundance 630L 2003 model which is a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. In return we are being offered a Bessacarr E495 ....


Travelbug,

We have an E495 and are overwhelmed by it. We have never owned another van so have nothing to compare it with but, for us, this one ticks every box.

It is *not *a budget van and it is not underspecced. It _might_ be similar to a Sundance, but a) that's not much help if you don't know what a Sundance is like either and b) the Sundance has a garish loud interior (very deep red). Yes, it doesn't have a microwave (but it has a plug for one and they only cost £40) and it does not have a grade 3 insulation status (whatever that is). But, if you have a large family and want to spend any time with them in your van, this will suit you very well.

The pictures you have been sent on this thread are not of a 2006 model. The exterior ones are, but the interior ones are definitely not. The pictures from Appletree are of a 2007 model which has a chest of drawers in the middle of the U seats at the back. This takes up too much room and does not allow everyone a seat of their own. the 2006 model has a full length bench at the back which is much better and provides for a massive bed when converted. I've no idea what model the pictures from Couplands are, but they are definitely not a 2006 E495. The lounge does have a great tv cabinet which will accomodate a large tv and a dvd player/digibox as well as a drinks cabinet and a large storage cupboard.

I did a short review of my opinion of this vehicle shortly after buying it. You can see that HERE. I'm in the middle of completing a full review of it now I know it better and will publish that to my blog shortly.

In the meantime, if the deal you have been offered is in budget and if you want a van with a good build quality and an excellent chassis/engine and want to enjoy two separate seating/dining areas and 6 adult seatbelts that are not side facing, this is definitely one to look at. I don't say that to justify the reason I bought one, I say it because I mean it. It is ridiculously well designed and despite what has been said on here, the payload is actually very generous. Yes you have to be careful not to overload the back, but there is enough room up front for most people's requirements. For me, I only found handling a bit vague when four adults went and sat up the back. I ordered them to sit at the front and normality was resumed.

If you would like any further specific information, please feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi TravelBug

I'd say go for it if it appeals after you've had a good look. Our E695 is the same layout but older (current ones are in the E700 series) with luton, double dinette upfront and massive lounge at the back with parallel sofas and chest of drawers/flip-over table in the middle. 

I think the E400s have slightly fewer bells and whistles than the E700s, but to my mind the E495 scores over the E795 by having a double dinette with hook-on table up front, instead of an L-shaped sofa. That means as well as getting a proper complement of seat belts, passengers also have a table on which to put books, gins and tonics, playstations or whatever. Also, the table makes an additional work surface for the kitchen, while in the E795 putting up the table doesn't leave enough room for the cook to work.

If we had to/could afford to replace our 695 I'm pretty sure we'd end up with a 495.

You can have no higher recommendation than Fego's and I agree with everything he says about build quality. Ours has covered 72,000 miles over nine years and is still in A1 condition - great build quality, loads of sensible, practical design features, in short it really works for us.

Only point of contention with Fego is that the rear drawer/table unit is really, really handy for us. But then we do use the 'van mostly as a two-berth and would take his point if there were more of us.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 98316

*Thanks*

Thank you to everyone who has replied. Having read all the posts we are definetly going to go and see this MH as soon as the dealer gets it in next week. I will keep you updated.

We are three generations, daughter, mother, grandmother aged 36,59,84 so we need the space the E495 appears to offer, esp as Gran has a thing about getting up at 7am!!!.....whereas mother and I tend to like a lie in.

Can't wait now to go and see it. Thank you all once again, your comments have been extremely helpful.


----------



## claypigeon

Hi i have a bessacarr e425 which i bought purely on price, the build quality is very good we love the layout (L shaped lounge) the only thing that i would like is an outside locker for boots cables etc, as far as quality goes for the price i think Bessacarrs are very good.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift*

Hi

Generally speaking, the double floor will give under floor storage.

Russell


----------



## 105882

We are seriously thinking of purchasing the E495 but we think the one at our local dealer is a 2006 model as there is no window to the rear. TravelBug & Fego we have read both of your reviews and they have both been really helpful thank you both. However, you both commented slightly conflicting things about how it handles in windy conditions, has this changed as you have got more used to driving it? Does the 2006 or the 2007 models come with corner steadies? Being 5'2" I found the facia under neath the steering column is obstructing me from the using the clutch properly as my shin bone is pressed against it and is twisting my ankle when I depresss the clutch. Any ideas?


----------



## Mikemoss

Hello Mightymouse

If it hasn't got a window at the back I don't think it's an E495 - of any year.

As far as I'm aware layout has always been pretty much the same: two long rear seats (either with chest of drawers between or additional cushions to make U shaped lounge), wardrobe and washroom amidships and dinette up front with kitchen opposite.

We have an older Bessacarr E695 which is exactly the same layout, and we find it perfect for us as a couple. Works fine with four, too, but have never tried the full complement of six. I'm pretty sure others, such as Fego (see earlier) post have tried and tested the same layout with the full six people on board, though.

Re handling in windy conditions, ours is fine (but on the lower Alko chassis than the E495). Not sure about corner steadies on current models, but ours has them.


----------



## 98316

Hi, glad the review I put up was of use to you. With regards to the windy conditions then we find the new 2007 far more stable than our older version, we notice very little sway. We've also discovered the roof is much quieter in the rain, the noisiest part seems to be the two sky lights, and we've been in a few storms recently!.

As for the steadies, I assume you mean stabilisers, no ours didn't come with them, and we've been having problems finding some to fit, we've been told Swift are going to produce some specifically for this model, but we do find there is far less bouncing around when we walk around in it. Nevertheless we'll still be using the stablisers if / when they become available. We have considered just getting some cheap jacks in the mean time but haven't quite got round to it yet, which just shows how bad the bouncing isn't as mum would be straight down the shop to buy some if it was bad.

Mum drives the van and is 5'1 she has no problems with the facia under the steering column but will double check. The seats in the new van move into many positions, more like those in a car than those in a van. They have been designed to go upwards, downward, forwards, backwards and every other way all at the pull of a lever. She loves driving it and even the new location of the hand brake is much easier for her to use. I think the steering column itself also adjusts (but will double check and if it doesn't then will let you know). If you pm me I will give you mums email address and she will be happy to answer any questions regarding the driving of it. 

Having now had the van since February, and been away probably six or more times we have to say we are thrilled with it. Our only problem still is the floor panel lifts out when we are driving at a steady speed, we have stopped this temporarily by putting mums handbag on it but plan to try and get it more permanently fixed. Also draining down the cold water tank is a nightmare as you have to lift the carpet, then the floor panel, then stick your arm down about 3 ft. Now we just run the taps until they start splurting, we realise this probably doesn't drain it right down but is certainly an easier option. Am sure there is probably a pump somewhere we can get to drop in there and pump it out for us but as we use it quite regularly haven't got this far yet.

hope this helps a bit. Am sure if you go for this model (which is a foot shorter than the 2006 model which is good for parking) you will enjoy it as much as we do. Any questions pm me as I say mum would be happy for you to email her with questions regarding the driving, she's 5' and i'm 5'1.


----------



## 105882

Hi Mike

Thank you for your response it's really appreciated. On reflection we now think there is a window at the back but with so many other features to look at we kinda forget everything lol. We have 3 children aged 10,12 & 14 and from your comments it sounds as if the E495 will meet all our requirements!

Hi Travelbug

Thank you for your response too, we really can't thank you both enough for taking the time to post replies. We have both sat in the driver's seat I have found that due to the way I like to drive my shin is firmly pressed against the facia under the steering column (I'm 5'2") The dealer has suggested we cut the facia to suit and then purchase an identical part which can be replaced when we sell it, which is something I think we will have to do although we think the model we have looked at is the 2006 model as it is only 5 speed and the website states the 2007 model is 6 speed. The dealer is being non-specific on which year this model actually is, maybe it's because we are 2 women and he's trying to make a quick sale, although having purchased a caravan from the same dealer I wouldn't like to think this way. Thanks for the idea of buying the jacks it seems like a good idea. Sorry to be a pain in the butt  but are the passenger seatbelts behind the driver in your model as the one we looked at is like this as we need to consider the weight distribution.

regards

Jackie & Janice


----------



## Mikemoss

Hello again Jackie and Janice. Sounds as though the search is coming to an end! It's dead easy to spot the difference between a 2006 and 2007 model - this year's will have the latest Fiat cab which looks very different to the previous one. If the dealer is pretending he doesn't know he's pulling your leg.

Also, I really really would not cut away at the fascia - apart from anything else you'd never get the piece back in again properly and find it very difficult to sell (just my opinion).

And finally. The passenger seat belts in ours are on the forward-facing seats in the front dinette only. I've a feeling the newer models have them on all four dinette seats (and on the ones in the cab, of course).


----------



## 98316

Hi, as stated earlier there is a big difference between the 2006 and 2007 models, in particular the new chasis which has been designed specifically for a motorhome rather than being a lorry one which has been converted. This new design is why there is less sway in winds etc.

In the 2007 model there are four seat belts in the diner section, the two facing the driver and the two with their backs to the driver. As a new van the purchase price should be around £39000 which is what they cost on the road new (roughly, you can check the exact price on the fiat website).

As I understand it the new laws come into effect in two years or so insisting that all passengers are strapped in so really you need the extra seatbelts, otherwise you will have to have the van adapted nearer the time.

In the 2007 model there is no storage space for the diner table, however it does fit behind the drivers seat. Also we have found the ladder also fits behind their securely if you push it right over to the right side, it saves us having to put it 'up top' each time we move.

There are 6 gears in the new 2007 model and the engine is far better fuel economy wise, we are definetly getting more miles to the gallon. It's pretty nippy too! but it does beep when we hit 70 mph to warn us we are speeding which is a useful extra.

Hold out for the 2007 model if you possibly can. Not sure where you live but our local supplier in West Wales might have some in stock, he had some a few weeks back.

Also I am sure you won't get the dash board problem with the 2007 model, the seats are set further back from the dash, there is more room in the cab area to move around. Not much but enough to notice. If you go to their site at *www.swiftleisure.co.uk* click on the Motorhomes section and look to the right hand side of the page, at the bottom of the list you will see '*microsites*' section click on this, its great, look at the Bessacarr New E400 series, then go to the *Driving* section, here they show you the difference between the seating in the 2006 v the 2007 model, as you will see the angle etc you sit at is much more normal. Very like a car.

Also the cab has built in blinds, these are great! no more struggling to put a cover over the windows at night. Any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## 109509

Hi, please find attached photos of my E495 2006 Bessacar. I only bought it in October 07 but am looking forward to using it this year. I bought a new Suntor 590 RS (soon realised it was to small) and traded it in after a month for the E495
Hope you can see the pics
John



TravelBug said:


> Hi, we have been offered a trade in for our Swift Sundance 630L 2003 model which is a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. In return we are being offered a Bessacarr E495 which we believe is also a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. However it's not available to view till next week, it is an ex-demo model so am trying to do some research first but need help with the following:-
> 
> What is the difference between the 400,600 and 700 range, is 700 a deluxe top of the range van or is it something totally different.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can view pictures of 2006 version of the E495 as can't find any on Bessacarrs website or anywhere else on the web.
> 
> Does anyone already own one of these and if so what do you think are the postives or negatives (if there are any) of this model?
> 
> We want to try and buy a top of the range motorhome so would this class as one? What brand is classed as the best?
> 
> If anyone can think of anything else we should know about it then please tell me. Thanks in advance for any replies.


[align=justify]


----------



## 98316

I hope you have many happy holidays in your new van. We've now had ours almost a year, is due in for its 12 month service and warranty later this week. We love the van, and sometimes discuss whether we should really be driving something slightly smaller but keep deciding that no, we love what we have and would be pushed to find something we enjoy so much.

We've only had a few niggles so far, the floor panel that leads to the cold water supply comes up if we do over 60 mph, (this can be fixed by putting two screws in which they will do this week, failing that we use mums handbag!). The table at the rear of the van that slides forward has got a bar underneath that appears to have come unscrewed. The rear bed, we've found the base on the right hand side has bowed inwards a bit which means the slats fall straight through when we try and put the bed up, we've resolved this by stuffing a couple of tea towels along there to keep it pushed outwards but again this with the other minor issues will be fixed this week.

We are looking forward to March when some of the sites here in Wales open up again, we shall then be off for another short break.

Enjoy your van. Best wishes, TravelBug


----------



## 109509

Hi Again
one thing I did note between the new 590RS (bought Sept 2007 for 32k and traded in October2007 for 27k for a year old Bessacarr E495 at 35k) is that the 2006 model E495 is much more solidly built than the new 400 series swift deritavites, it had only done 1k miles and had lots of extras including air suspension. The new ones have plastic shelves and framework in the cupboards and I find the E495 much more stable to drive, probably because it is a bit more heavier. The problem with buying new is that you loose 5k + the minute you drive out of the showroom.
John



linxy said:


> Hi, please find attached photos of my E495 2006 Bessacar. I only bought it in October 07 but am looking forward to using it this year. I bought a new Suntor 590 RS (soon realised it was to small) and traded it in after a month for the E495
> Hope you can see the pics
> John
> 
> 
> 
> TravelBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we have been offered a trade in for our Swift Sundance 630L 2003 model which is a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. In return we are being offered a Bessacarr E495 which we believe is also a 6 berth L-shaped lounge. However it's not available to view till next week, it is an ex-demo model so am trying to do some research first but need help with the following:-
> 
> What is the difference between the 400,600 and 700 range, is 700 a deluxe top of the range van or is it something totally different.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can view pictures of 2006 version of the E495 as can't find any on Bessacarrs website or anywhere else on the web.
> 
> Does anyone already own one of these and if so what do you think are the postives or negatives (if there are any) of this model?
> 
> We want to try and buy a top of the range motorhome so would this class as one? What brand is classed as the best?
> 
> If anyone can think of anything else we should know about it then please tell me. Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> 
> 
> [align=justify]
Click to expand...


----------

